# Cyberpunk: Edgerunners



## MariArch (Sep 17, 2022)

This show was really fucking good. I didn't have high expectations for it, but it makes me want to see more Cyberpunk. The lore and concepts are so interesting, the lore is so rich, and there's so much they can do with it. I especially love how this was it's own little side story and was short and sweet and wrapped up really nicely. I'm still emotional after that ending.

I hope CD Projekt Red gets their shit together and maybe makes another game... something on a new engine, better writers, more time in the over. Because this IP just has me hooked and I don't want it to go to waste. Don't fuck up Phantom Liberty.

Anyways, point being I want to talk about this here show.

What did y'all think about it?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Sep 17, 2022)

While I'm not a fan of the game at all, if they can pump out quality stuff like this with Studio Trigger, I wouldn't mind watching more.


----------



## MariArch (Sep 18, 2022)

LinkmstrYT said:


> While I'm not a fan of the game at all, if they can pump out quality stuff like this with Studio Trigger, I wouldn't mind watching more.


I appreciate them making it a short story as it's quite approachable for many folks. I hope they dive more into the rich lore of the world though. There's so much source material from the tabletop that they could write around


----------



## Willgheminass (Sep 18, 2022)

I went straight to watching the entire show in one night after seeing someone praising it especially since binging just 10 episodes of a good show seemed enticing. I thought it was pretty good. I've been wanting to try playing the game again for a while now after refunding it since I couldn't run it (I'm planning on getting a better GPU soon) and this series has further gotten me more interested in the world.


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 18, 2022)

I went into it without any expectations and I was decently surprised by how well the series was. Hope they make more of it, would love to se them exploring the Adam Smasher storyline


----------



## MariArch (Sep 18, 2022)

mr_switch said:


> I went into it without any expectations and I was decently surprised by how well the series was. Hope they make more of it, would love to se them exploring the Adam Smasher storyline


He's actually quite a fleshed out character already. A lot of back story in the tabletop. If they could like release a Cyberpunk 2033 prequel dlc and adapt that shit into the game it'd be so cool. But that probably ain't happening


----------



## Space-Cadet (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm quite enjoying it, but wow are the english subtitles terrible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2022)

Netflix anime adaptation being called good?
*hovers over spambot button*
Thought I better give it a go though, if only because the Love, Death and Robots was not bad at all (bit basic but it is shorts). Actually not bad in the episodes I have seen so for. Bit cheap animation and nowhere near as good as Arcane.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2022)

Haven't played the game, but we enjoyed this. Bit silly OTT but in a good way.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 21, 2022)

Rebecca is such a little shithead gremlin, I love her


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Rebecca is such a little shithead gremlin, I love her


She’s literally best girl

Also, episode 6


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2022)

It’s been a hot minute since Trigger has made a series so over the top and so perfect. For 10 episodes, it was dense and just kept getting better. That last episode was so fucked and absolute perfection.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2022)

TY @The Catboy


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2022)

Finished it up.

I doubt it will be a cultural touchstone (despite not being a great fan of ghost in the shell that does it 1000x better, indeed I probably would not reference it in a list like https://www.fandom.com/articles/10-best-cyberpunk-anime either), probably won't be a thing I use to introduce people to cyberpunk, corporate dystopia or man vs machine notions (granted if they are my friend we are probably going to be watching tetsuo iron man first).

Could have been any other chosen boy kids show, albeit spiced up with some seinen stuff.
That said 10 episodes means it does not overstay its welcome, manages some characterisation in that (nothing too memorable but a reasonable progression in characters), skews a bit deus ex machina at times but still some decent action. That said quite rightly manages to lift its head above the sludge that I see in most of those quarterly anime lists.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> https://www.fandom.com/articles/10-best-cyberpunk-anime


Any "best cyberpunk anime" list that omits Cyber City Oedo 808 is not worth going over


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> TY @The Catboy
> View attachment 328294



Seriously, I love her and I am happy that she only kept getting better! Somehow they took obviously best girl and pushed here up into the greatest girl in all of anime.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## mr_switch (Sep 25, 2022)

So this has become a Rebecca threadBut yeah she is a lovable character


----------



## MariArch (Sep 25, 2022)

The art in this show is fucking awesome.


----------



## A_bird_Flew_By (Oct 24, 2022)

It's kinda dope


----------

